# Corona Virus and Fly in trips



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

Intend on reaching out to our outfitter for our fly in trip later this summer with regards to the Corona virus border restrictions. Not sure what I expect seeing nobody knows where this pandemic is going or how long it may continue. Plus, in the big scheme, I know there's more to lose than a planned fishing trip. But still, these trips are something I'd really hate to miss out on. Curious if anyone else has communicated with their outfitter and what kind of feedback is being received.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

We are scheduled to fly on June 6 and I was wondering that exact same thing. I haven’t contacted the air service yet because the covid-19 situation is evolving so quickly that the the info likely wouldn’t be valid tomorrow let alone a month or two from now.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

It will depend on contagion and death trends.

They want you to go as badly as you want to go. 

The more people stay inside and wash their hands, the better the chance of that happening.


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> It will depend on contagion and death trends.
> 
> They want you to go as badly as you want to go.
> 
> The more people stay inside and wash their hands, the better the chance of that happening.


Believe your right, that's about the best one can do...


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

shanny28757 said:


> We are scheduled to fly on June 6 and I was wondering that exact same thing. I haven’t contacted the air service yet because the covid-19 situation is evolving so quickly that the the info likely wouldn’t be valid tomorrow let alone a month or two from now.


Yeah, everything's subject to change daily. I've been buying a lot of on line tackle for the trip and the thought of not being able to use it...


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the prime Minister banded all fishing I heard he closed all Provencal Parks already.


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

Chromelander said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the prime Minister banded all fishing I heard he closed all Provencal Parks already.


Going to get worse before it gets better, I guess. Fingers crossed its not too long before things curve the right way...


----------



## Brian027 (Mar 1, 2016)

Our trip was scheduled May 23rd, we just rescheduled for next year since we all prepaid and the virus spread is not looking good. Owner of the camp did communicate with us last week and was offering dates later in the summer, but we couldn’t agree on a date that worked for everyone.
I’d hate to see this thing spread to one of those small northern towns. I imagine that would be devastating without the medical facilities we have here. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

Brian027 said:


> Our trip was scheduled May 23rd, we just rescheduled for next year since we all prepaid and the virus spread is not looking good. Owner of the camp did communicate with us last week and was offering dates later in the summer, but we couldn’t agree on a date that worked for everyone.
> I’d hate to see this thing spread to one of those small northern towns. I imagine that would be devastating without the medical facilities we have here. Stay safe everyone!


Sorry to hear the the trip was cancelled but encouraged to hear some optimism with the outfitter trying to work you in later this year. Without a doubt it would crush those small communities if the virus took hold up there..This whole thing really sucks.


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Our group is scheduled to go in August - as of now I am thinking there is a 65% chance we will be able to go. We are booked to fly domestic (Toronto to Thunder Bay) which improves our odds and if we want to try to drive to Sioux Lookout I would think our odds go up but who knows
Be safe all - hoping everyone is able to get back to regular life and on the water sooner rather than later


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

AndrewRGordon said:


> Our group is scheduled to go in August - as of now I am thinking there is a 65% chance we will be able to go. We are booked to fly domestic (Toronto to Thunder Bay) which improves our odds and if we want to try to drive to Sioux Lookout I would think our odds go up but who knows
> Be safe all - hoping everyone is able to get back to regular life and on the water sooner rather than later


Hoping you guys get to go.....


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

AndrewRGordon said:


> Our group is scheduled to go in August - as of now I am thinking there is a 65% chance we will be able to go. We are booked to fly domestic (Toronto to Thunder Bay) which improves our odds and if we want to try to drive to Sioux Lookout I would think our odds go up but who knows
> Be safe all - hoping everyone is able to get back to regular life and on the water sooner rather than later


We are June 6 and i gave us 50/50 odds. Maybe i need to recalculate haha


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Stickman8474 said:


> Hoping you guys get to go.....


Thanks- me too but hey in the grand scheme of things not stressing it right now


shanny28757 said:


> We are June 6 and i gave us 50/50 odds. Maybe i need to recalculate haha


 - well its just a guess - I have no insider information - I am think for Ontario the next few weeks will be telling


----------

